# Aprovechar una placa amplificadora con un STK403-130



## gghram (Mar 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, he buscado fuentes y veo que nadie ha armado el stk 433-130 (403-130) y el 404-130, tengo estos hibridos que era de un equipo de audio Sony que se dañó la placa y no lo conseguí y que lindo sonaba, quiero usar el mismo transformador, los dos parlantes y subwoofer para devolverle vida.

433-130-E
http://www.bdent.com/v/vspfiles/downloadables/STK433-130-E.pdf

404-130
HTTP 301 This page has been moved

He armado el tda7294 y en el dabasheet incluye la etapa st by-mute con solo 2 resistencias y 2 condensadores, pero en estos 2 stk no, no quiero morir en el intento, soy novato en electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2013)

No se entiende si los tenés y querés aprovecharlos , o si querés reparar los equipos reemplazando los stk por otra cosa


----------



## gghram (Mar 17, 2013)

Hola, pues quiero armarlos caseros, cómo mencioné, la placa del equipo original se dañaron las pistas y no conseguí igual. los dos stk son nuevos y quiero aprovecharlos porque también tengo el transformador y los parlantes. quería usar el tda7293 pero es demasiado voltaje +45 0 -45 en 6 Ohm , el diagrama lo veo sencillo en ambos pero el control st-by mute es mi duda como dejarlo automáticos no se si me expliqué , estoy buscando y según el datasheet del 133-130 el pin 13 tiene que tener 5V con una resistencia de 15k y el stk 104-130 está directamente a 12V pero ando perdido de cómo funcione ese sistema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2013)

Si yo no vi mal ambos funcionan con 44 V  .

Si no vi mal en el datasheet del STK433-130-E *Discontinued* , página 9 , deberían ir unidos desde pata 13 a pata 8 con digamos 15k (13k más transistor Q5)

Otra opción es poner ese circuito con el Q5 y los 5 V fijos , se podría agrandar un poquito el de 33uF si te hiciera plop.

Saludos !

PD : No se pueden arreglar las pistas con alambrecitos o cables ?


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 4, 2013)

Buenas, si quiero que el stand by mode este apagado todo el tiempo debería ir conectada todo el tiempo una resistencia de 15k entre la pata 13 y 8 ? gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 5, 2013)

Segun la conexion asi se puede hacer.


----------



## JHONITO13 (Ene 19, 2016)

Hola amigos! Y gracias por sus respuestas.
Les cuentos que conseguí un equipo de sonido que un amigo estaba por desechar, ya que fue aplastado/chancado  la parte frontal, el caso es que lo desarme y pude obtener el trafo y los amplificadores ya que el equipo era 2.1, ya probé el trafo y esta bien, lo he probado seleccionando 240 v en la entrada del trafo y da 35-0-35, 9, 12.9, y hay dos cables mas que no dan señal,
bueno suponiendo que los amplificadores estan buenos, como los conecto y que mas deberia de hacer para hacerlo funcionar y si el filtro del subwofer ya esta incluido ahi o me tengo que conseguir  o hacer uno. Y pienso controlarlo todo con un módulo mp3 usb bluetooth, encender, apagar, etc. Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2016)

Primeramente deberías saber el modelo de Sony , así se busca el manual-diagrama.


----------



## JHONITO13 (Ene 19, 2016)

Voy a ver si quedó algo sobre el modelo en lo que deseché, está todo en pedacitos jajaja. Gracias

Ya está es Sony HCD-GT44


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2016)

Ok , buscalo en los sitios recomendados aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## el arcangel (Ene 20, 2016)

Descárgalo en este sitio:

www.elektrotanya.com/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola 

Si vas a armar la parte de amplificación es aconsejable que primero saques el código del IC y saber sino esta quemado porque me paso de armar todo y resulta que el integrado estaba quemado 

Saludos


----------



## JHONITO13 (Ene 21, 2016)

Gracias amigos, la verdad es que por mas que busque e intenté no puedo dar con el modelo exacto, buscando por la red al fin encontré un service manual con unos circuitos parecidos a los que tengo, el caso es que puede ser el HCD-GX555/RG475/RG575 ya que estos tienen subwofer y como ya dije los circuitos son identicos por no decir los mismos.
Ahora mi amigo me dijo que el equipo a estado funcionando, salio a trabajar pasó el accidente en su casa, regreso y lo encontró toda la parte delantera chancada, es por eso que tengo la certeza que todo esta bien. 

Ya conecté el trafo y los amplis, el detalle es que no se oye nada, tienen que ver los relé? me parece que para el ampli del subwofer falta el filtro pasabajos no?  Gracias espero sus respuestas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 21, 2016)

En google, escribir "manual service" seguido de marca y modelo y siempre sale algo.

Ahí dejo el pdf. 
Saludos


----------



## JHONITO13 (Ene 21, 2016)

Gracias nuevamente.
Aqui dejo las fotos, espero que me den una idea de como conectar el modulo usb y si se puede, como hacer para apagar y encender todo desde el mismo modulo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 21, 2016)

Uuuh!!! es el *STK 404-130S*

*One-Channel Class AB Audio power amplifier IC 100Watts
*
lamentablemente el modulo USB no tiene para sacar señal y colocar un relay en la fuente para que se apague todo el equipo, pero podes hacer un Time power off  que después de 10 minuto si no se usa se apaga. Se hace con 2 transistores 

saludos


----------



## JHONITO13 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hola muchachos otra vez por aqui, les cuento que puenteé los relays y le conecté dos parlantes de 4ohm de 50w en serie, ya que la carga debe ser de 6-16ohm y escuche un chasquido luego se quemaron los parlantes, a que se debió esto? Y como debo ingresar el audio? Algo falta o que estoy haciendo mal, gracias


----------



## miguelus (Feb 4, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

La razón por la que se quemaron los Altavoces (Parlantes) es por haber recibido mucha tensión.

Con toda seguridad los Módulos Amplificadores están mal.

Si quieres puedes intentar poner uno Módulos nuevos, *JAMÁS* conectes los Altavoces sin estar completamente seguro de que no hay tensión en las salidas de los Amplificadores.

El Módulo USB, en su parte frontal, dispone de un pequeño Interruptor ON/OFF, con el se puede apagar y encendedor, esta función también está disponible en el Mando infrarrojo (siempre que el Interruptor del Panel frontal esté en posición ON).

Se puede utilizar la tensión de encendido del Módulo para activar, pe. un Relé y conectar la etapa Amplificadora.

Para hacer esto último tendrás que analizar el circuito del Módulo y deducir en qué punto hay que realizar la conexión, seguramente tendrás que hacer algún circuito adaptador.

Sal U2


----------



## DISCOV (Feb 4, 2016)

Revisa las pistas , soldaduras y las resistencias de 100 ohmios, a los stk 403-130 le tienen que llegar 5v para desactivar el mute y al stk404-130 12v.


----------



## JHONITO13 (Feb 6, 2016)

Muchas gracias ya revisé, la salida del stk 403 una da 17v y la otra 35 y del stk 404 35v, aparte de eso les adjunto unas imágenes del conector del amplificador, la verdad no entiendo y les ruego me digan que conectarle (audio, voltajes, etc) muchas gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 6, 2016)

Estan en corto los transistores de salida del stk.


----------



## JHONITO13 (Feb 8, 2016)

Entonces remplazo los stk no?


----------



## brunocicerchia (Jul 16, 2016)

Antes que nada quiero disculparme por la ignorancia en este post ya que soy nuevo en esto. Prácticamente desde 0.

El parlante estaba compuesto por tres partes separadas, las dos cajas acusticas con dos Subwoofer y un Tweeter cada una y una caja central com el amplificador, una fuente, algo asi como una "placa madre" y un panel frontal.

Hace unos meses desarme un parlante Sony de mis padres (2006 Aprox), en ese momento era uno de los mejores y los sigue siendo  Los conecte fuera de sus cajas pero cuando fui a desarmar la caja central me encontre con que el amplificador no era independiente, es decir que estaba conectado a una placa central donde se concetaba con el panel frontal, el lector de  casete y en conector RCA. 

Lo que quiero hacer es poder usar el amplificador  y la fuente sin tener que utilizar la "Placa madre". O si puedo utilizar los mismos componentes del amplificador ya que son de muy buena calidad.

Desde ya muchas gracias!! ΩΩΩ


----------



## naxito (Jul 16, 2016)

Para empesar es un stk 403-130 o estoy equibocado?


----------



## brunocicerchia (Jul 16, 2016)

Ahi le saque el disipador y es ese!!!



naxito dijo:


> Para empesar es un stk 403-130 o estoy equibocado?



Estuve Buscando y encontre el modelo del equipoo: Sony HCD-RG551


----------



## naxito (Jul 16, 2016)

Prodrias buscar el datasheet y desde ahi iniciar tu busqueda de los pines del stk


----------



## jorger (Jul 16, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Prodrias buscar el datasheet y desde ahi iniciar tu busqueda de los pines del stk


Venía a decir lo mismo. Mirar el datasheet, localizar los pines de entrada de señal y determinar las entradas de audio en el pcb deacuerdo al esquema de aplicación. Larga vida a los STK


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 17, 2016)

Si no me falla la memoria ( últimamente me falla seguido )  ese equipo lleva el STK 404-130 que los pines son distintos al STK 403-130, fíjate bien antes de hacer algún macana


----------



## brunocicerchia (Jul 20, 2016)

Buenos dias/noches, tengo un amplificador de 2 canales que tiene un circuito integrado STK 403-130 o 443-130-E. la cuestión es que quiero hacerle un pre amplificador con EQ y entrada para micrófono, por lo que se pueda escuchar la música con el micrófono arriba. Hasta ahora lo que encontré fue un diseño que tenia dos circuitos integrados (Uno para el micrófono y otro para la música) y que luego mediante otro circuito integrado unía esas dos señales en una sola. La cuestión es que no se que circuito integrado utilizar, ya que el que utilizaban es de mala calidad. Debería usar uno de la misma calidad que el amplificador o no afecta la calidad de audio los pre amplificadores. Yo le quería poner un STK un poco inferior pero están arriba de los 500 pesos argentinos, contando que serian 3, en total serian 1500 pesos. Por lo que quería preguntar si es 100% obligatorio que la calidad de el pre amplificador sea igual de buena que la del amplificador para no afectar el resultado final o puede ser un poco mas baja. Espero haberme hecho entender y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ninodeves (Jul 24, 2016)

brunocicerchia dijo:


> Buenos dias/noches, tengo un amplificador de 2 canales que tiene un circuito integrado STK 403-130 o 443-130-E. la cuestión es que quiero hacerle un pre amplificador con EQ y entrada para micrófono, por lo que se pueda escuchar la música con el micrófono arriba. Hasta ahora lo que encontré fue un diseño que tenia dos circuitos integrados (Uno para el micrófono y otro para la música) y que luego mediante otro circuito integrado unía esas dos señales en una sola. La cuestión es que no se que circuito integrado utilizar, ya que el que utilizaban es de mala calidad. Debería usar uno de la misma calidad que el amplificador o no afecta la calidad de audio los pre amplificadores. Yo le quería poner un STK un poco inferior pero están arriba de los 500 pesos argentinos, contando que serian 3, en total serian 1500 pesos. Por lo que quería preguntar si es 100% obligatorio que la calidad de el pre amplificador sea igual de buena que la del amplificador para no afectar el resultado final o puede ser un poco mas baja. Espero haberme hecho entender y desde ya muchas gracias.



hola,la lógica nos dice que si los componentes son de calidad no se puede poner de menos porque estarías perdiendo la calidad general del aparato en cuestión,asi que ponle de la misma o superior calidad.


----------



## makosound (Mar 9, 2017)

hola, pudiste hacerlo funcionar al amplificador?
yo tengo el mismo circuito sony, y tiene esa ficha.. identifique todas las conexiones, pero tenia la duda de cuanta tension debo mandar al pin STDBY del stk, y si tengo que enviar tension a los pines RELAY B+, y al UNREG 16V, ya que ambos pertenecen al sistema de proteccion del equipo..
agradeceria ayuda.
saludos gran comunidad


----------



## xAsrockx (Jun 7, 2019)

Tengo uno igual. Pero en perfecto estado alguien sabe como conectar todo los componentes .


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 17, 2019)

hay que tener cuidado en que no falte una tierra a veces se conectan a través de otros módulos y no nos damos cuenta hasta que algo vuela.
y como mencionan arriba en base al diagrama y siguiendo pistas en el pcb se puede sacar adelante.
según si leí bien el data del integrado stanby on es de 0 a 0.6V, off 2.5 a 3v, el que usarías es el de off.


----------



## 301195jose (Jul 15, 2019)

Hola, alguien me podría decir como aprovechar una placa amplificadora con un STK403-130


----------



## GusRodez (Abr 14, 2020)

301195jose dijo:


> Hola, alguien me podría decir como aprovechar una placa amplificadora con un STK403-130
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 180450


Tengo la misma duda, estoy investigando como usar esta tarjeta de poder junto a su fuente de poder original (minicomponente HCD - RG290, cuento con el manual de servicio). Se que hay que hacer trucos en los pines que van a la tarjeta principal, pero no se que pines ajustar o que ponerle, no quiero dañar la tarjeta de poder, funciona bien, los pines son:
1 - SP L-OUT
2 - SP-GND
3 - SP R-OUT
4 - SP RELAY B+
5 - PROTECT
6 - R-OUT
7 - AMP-A-GND
8 - L-OUT
9 - UNREG +16V
10- PWR-GND
11- STK-MUTE
12-
13- GND


----------



## geor16 (Abr 14, 2020)

GusRodez dijo:


> Tengo la misma duda, estoy investigando como usar esta tarjeta de poder junto a su fuente de poder original (minicomponente HCD - RG290, cuento con el manual de servicio). Se que hay que hacer trucos en los pines que van a la tarjeta principal, pero no se que pines ajustar o que ponerle, no quiero dañar la tarjeta de poder, funciona bien, los pines son:
> 1 - SP L-OUT
> 2 - SP-GND
> 3 - SP R-OUT
> ...



Creo que tiene que tener 5V en el pin 13 del integrado, según se ve en el datasheet (lo adjunto). Eso para que el integrado funcione, o sea para que salga del modo de protección. Yo estuve en una situación similar, con un integrado parecido, el STK4231II. Lo que hice fue armar una placa que valla justo en la base del equipo y use la mayoría de las componentes del minicomponente. Fue mucho mas trabajo, pero quedo increíble, y no renegué mas. Te paso el link para que veas:






						Armar amplificador con el STK4231II del minicomponente Sony HCD-GRX8
					

Gracias por responder, en realidad cuando me referi a desechar es no utilizarlos en el amplificador. :lol:  Las placas son buena fuente de componentes, también están los motores y otras cosillas!!;)  Bueno quería aprovechar la placa ya armada por varios aspectos, entre ellos; por la calidad...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## GusRodez (Abr 14, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Creo que tiene que tener 5V en el pin 13 del integrado, según se ve en el datasheet (lo adjunto). Eso para que el integrado funcione, o sea para que salga del modo de protección. Yo estuve en una situación similar, con un integrado parecido, el STK4231II. Lo que hice fue armar una placa que valla justo en la base del equipo y use la mayoría de las componentes del minicomponente. Fue mucho mas trabajo, pero quedo increíble, y no renegué mas. Te paso el link para que veas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes que nada muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta. Entiendo que la respuesta va dirigida al integrado y no a la placa que contiene el integrado, pues este este ultimo el que quiero hacer funcionar, probablemente me ahorre mas tiempo en armar una placa, pero en este caso ya tengo la placa y los componentes por lo que se seria un pequeño ahorro.
Envío esquema de la placa:


----------



## geor16 (Abr 14, 2020)

GusRodez dijo:


> Antes que nada muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta. Entiendo que la respuesta va dirigida al integrado y no a la placa que contiene el integrado, pues este este ultimo el que quiero hacer funcionar, probablemente me ahorre mas tiempo en armar una placa, pero en este caso ya tengo la placa y los componentes por lo que se seria un pequeño ahorro.
> Envío esquema de la placa:



Esta por la mita el esquema, igual es parecido, a grandes rasgos al equipo que tenia. El tema, por lo que entiendo (que no es mucho), es que esas placas no funcionan como bloques individuales, están relacionadas con las otras placas. Por ejemplo, veo un rele para proteger los parlantes, se activa o desactiva con otra placa, posiblemente lo mismo pase con el mute. 

Si lo que queres es hacerla arrancar, proba como te dije, alimenta con 5V al pin 13 y fíjate que pasa. Antes verifica en la hoja de datos que adjunte en el mensaje anterior, saque de ahí lo de alimentar el pin 13, pero verificalo. Hacelo con una lampara en serie para no romper el integrado.


----------



## Alex soria (Ene 24, 2021)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 24, 2021

Es decir, al parecer funciona el amplificador y la fuente, pero lo desecharon porque se quebró el gabinete, así que solo tengo estas partes, que le faltaría y como lo conectaría? Tengo los parlantes tambien


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2021)

Pues tendrás que revisar que hay ahí montado. Puede que funcione agregando unos conectores y poco mas.


----------



## malesi (Ene 24, 2021)

Pues lo tienes todo en l conector del 1 al 13


----------

